# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone:  Μεταβολή χρέωσης σε μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς

## nnn

Η εταιρεία VODAFONE ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ (Vodafone) ανακοινώνει ότι από 06/09/2017 η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τους μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς των σειρών 801 και 70 καθώς προς τους σύντομους κωδικούς των σειρών 10, 11 (πλην της σειράς 118), 15, 181-183 αυξάνεται σε 0,22€ /λεπτό (συμπ. ΦΠΑ) σε όλα τα εμπορικά και μη διαθέσιμα προγράμματα.

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

